# Solved: mccicmservice.exe in C:\Windows Folder in XP



## AtlBo (Jun 2, 2010)

I have been reading that this file can be malicious if found somewhere other than in C:\Program Files\Common. I have it on my PC in the Windows directory which is where it should not be. Does anyone know what this could be associated with or how it could be used in the malware sense? It is running according to Task Manager. I just don't know what to do with it...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*McciCMService.exe* is associated with Motive Communications.

If you feel your computer is infested with malware, spyware, etc., submit a HiJackThis log here so we can look at it.

Go here and click the green "Download latest version" link to download and save *HiJackThis 2.0.4*.

After it's been downloaded and saved, close all open windows first, then double-click the saved file to install it.

Allow it to install in its default location - C:\Program Files.

After it's been installed, start it and then click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

When the scan is finished in less than 30 seconds, a log file will appear.

Save that log file.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire log file here.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## AtlBo (Jun 2, 2010)

Thankyou flavalee. I think I figured out what is happening. When I researched this file, I found out it is associated with the installation of an AT&T 2Wire router. That makes sense, since I have AT&T and the 2Wire and since I used the standard installation kit from AT&T. I think I got mixed up, because I searched the C drive for the word McciCMService, and it found a file in the C:\Windows folder. I had read that they should be in the Program Files files area, or the program may be part of a virus. I was thinking I must have deleted the old instance of the program and some virus using it have found its way to the C:\Windows folder. Now I see Hijackthis found the instances in the Program Files files area, so this must be the process. The file in the Windows folder was not even an .exe file o). It's in the prefetch folder. Sorry to have taken up your time. In the future, I will be more careful and look more closely when I do the search for a file. If you still want me to post the Hijackthis log I will, but I think it's resolved. Computer is running great, so I have no worries...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you've resolved the problem and the computer is running great, there's no need to submit a HJT log.

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## AtlBo (Jun 2, 2010)

Thankyou


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome.  :up:

-------------------------------------------------------


----------

